

Was object-oriented programming a failure? - anacleto
http://www.quora.com/Was-object-oriented-programming-a-failure/answer/Michael-O-Church?share=1

======
AnimalMuppet
tl;dr: No, but it is _common_ to find people doing it so badly that the net
result may be even worse than if OOP had failed.

